# LED lighting strips



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Please excuse if this has been answered before but.....

Having read all the rave LED reviews in MMM I have decided to pop an adhesive LED strip along the edge of my cupboard. All the stuff I have read says that I can connect straight from my strip to the 12v supply in the van.

However, today I rang a particularly unhelpful guy at the LED hut who told me that I would need "a regulator" to do this, but he couldnt tell me what type/sort/spec and he didn't sell one.

So, do I need one and if I do where would I buy one?

Thanks in advance

PF


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I've just fitted some and they work directly off the 12 volt supply,in my case the supply goes through a cheap cheerful and Chinese led dimmer switch first,then to the led strip-could that be what the particularly unhelpful guy meant?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

No, you don't need one, they can be wired direct to the 12v supply.

But - the use of a driver or stabiliser (or dimmer) between the van supply and the LEDs will probably prolong the life of the LEDs by keeping the voltage stable.

In my personal opinion most of the adhesive strips have a limited life anyway, they gradually dim over time and then individual LEDs start to fail making them look unsightly. Not much of a problem, considering the low cost these days you can afford to replace them every couple of years.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

'Most' strips are 12V DC supply and can be run off a 12V motorhome battery with no problems.

A single LED will run on 1.8V - 2.0V only, and is usually run with a current limiting resistor in series.

The LED arrays that we recently used to convert our flourescent lights used 24 LED's in 8 groups of three with a single limiting resistor for each set of three in series.

If unsure, give us details of where you are buying from and I'll have a look.

Household LED lighting usually does need a 240V to 12V regulated supply, and there are plenty on ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t...pply&_nkw=LED+power+supply&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Peter


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Agree with everyone else, get the right ones and they will work directly off the 12v DC supply from the battery. I put an inline 1A fuse with mine for extra protection.

I have fitted them in numerous places around the van, in cupboards, wardrobes which switch on when the door is opened, under shelves, etc.

I prefer the warm white LEDs against the cool or daylight LEDs.

I even put in some that have a remote control and change colour or flash (disco van mode as my wife calls it)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you have flourecent strip lights already fitted then remove the tube, take your required 12v off the supply to the strip light.. No need t mess about inside the strip light fitting. 
Leave it in place as no one can see it under a cupboard and place your led lights where you want them...


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

tonka said:


> If you have flourecent strip lights already fitted then remove the tube, take your required 12v off the supply to the strip light.. No need t mess about inside the strip light fitting.
> Leave it in place as no one can see it under a cupboard and place your led lights where you want them...


Why not convert them to LED?

http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post...-to-led-6864481?pid=1282532473#post1282532473

http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post...-to-led-6856688?pid=1282663555#post1282663555

Peter


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

listerdiesel said:


> 'Most' strips are 12V DC supply and can be run off a 12V motorhome battery with no problems.
> 
> A single LED will run on 1.8V - 2.0V only, and is usually run with a current limiting resistor in series.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the led hut in Manchester, basically as they were the ones mentioned in MMM magazine article. The item I was looking at was:

http://www.ledhut.co.uk/led-strip-l...arm-white-best-price-on-the-internet-654.html

Although I have not particular loyalty to them.

If you could look and offer your opinion then I would be most grateful.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The 3528 LEDs used on that strip are old hat now and not very bright, the IP rating is also only IP44 so not good for outside use.

What you need IMO are the much newer and brighter 5630 LEDs and an IP 65 rating.

Look at this example
<<HERE>>

Also much cheaper.
I can't vouch for the seller but there are plenty out there on Ebay, even cheaper if you're prepared to wait for them coming from China. At that price what's to lose by trying them?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I had two from ATEN lighting. They seem to have regulators (1 for each 3 LED's) and do not seem to have a problem. We have run them at about 13.8V for many hours and no dimming or lights going out.
I cannot say how their price compares.


----------

